

Show HN: Sysdig, a tool for Linux system exploration - ff_
http://www.sysdig.org/

======
papaf
The tool looks amazing but...

This page is interesting: [http://www.sysdig.org/wiki/sysdig-
examples/](http://www.sysdig.org/wiki/sysdig-examples/)

This page is not: [http://www.sysdig.org/](http://www.sysdig.org/)

